# Is booking without vehicle Registration number Possible?



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We would like to take advantage of the price currently on offer with Seafrance but the dealer isn't able to give us our new registration number on our new van yet (due to collect in march).It appears to be a required field* when booking on line although we typed in "unknown"and it passed us on to PAY which we were not sure we should do!! 
Has anyone else out there had this problem and overcome it ?
Please help as we are trying to book 2 trips and the savings would help.

brens


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Can't answer about the reg number on a ferry booking

But surely your dealer should have his allocation of Reg number by now. I normally get a pick of about 30 from dealer when we get a new M/H or Car 2 months in advance

I would give the dealer another call and pester them a bit more


Richard...


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Why not just make one up and then change it later, they never check it anyway.

Mike


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ferry bookings*

Thats what we thought ! thanks I'll ring again tomorrow.
I was spun the line motorhomes and commercial vans don't get there numbers till last ? Is this true?
We ordered a new car And chose the number that day out of "the book".


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Is booking without Reg Not Possible?*



brens said:


> We would like to take advantage of the price currently on offer with Seafrance but the dealer isn't able to give us our new registration on our van yet (due in march) And it appears to be a required field* although we typed in "unknown"and it passed us on to PAY which we were not sure we should do!!
> Has anyone else out there had this problem and overcome it ?
> Please help as we are trying to book 2 trips and the savings would help.
> 
> brens


Call the booking centre and they will sort it for you, worked for us previously
Chris


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*reg number*

Hi
when booking on internet we always just put TBN (to be notified) in reg number slot, never had any problems with this, they have just asked the number when we arrived at the port.

regards

Paul


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Before I retired, I often travelled to Germany using fleet vehicles. I just used the vehicle registration number I had used on the previous trip and changed it on arrival if I was using a different vehicle. Never had any problems.

dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its perfectly possible that for whatever reason the car you had when you booked may not be available when you travel so you can put in your car reg or anything and then change it later.

Phill


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

*booking ferry without Registration Number!*

Thanks for all the really useful replies, tonight I have booked 2 trips to the continent 10 days for Brugges -Amsterdam trip and 1 month 2 days
destination to be decided! So excited now.
I filled in the space for Reg number with TBN, it took our payment OK.
Seafrance ferry price £17 each way x 4 =£64 good ya? with really decent sailing times 9.55am out and 13.10return.
Our van is 6.4metres it just needs to turn up in march as promised :lol:


----------

